# Roamio vs Premiere - OTA



## mahohmei (Dec 18, 2008)

I currently have a Premiere with lifetime service, and we recently ditched Comcast, leaving us with an attic antenna. This antenna works perfectly with the four big networks plus PBS, so we're happy with it--and it works perfectly with our TVs' internal tuners.

The TiVo Preimere appears to be VERY choosy about signal strength. I feed it from the 8 dB amplifier/splitter that feeds the two TVs, and it's overdriven. I install a 6 dB attenuator on the line to the TiVo, and I get the channels, but they're pixelated unless the antenna is aiming in a very specific, perfect direction--a problem I don't get with the [probably superior] tuners in the TVs.

Does the Roamio have a better tuner than the Premiere? Also, if I do this, I'd have an unneeded Premiere with lifetime; is there any market out there for these things?

Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Yes, and yes.


What jrtoo said.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

You probably already know this, but since it hasn't been specifically stated... only the basic Roamio can handle OTA/antenna. The Plus and the Pro are cable only.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

That is OTA OR Cable as either OR, not both at the same time.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Series3Sub said:


> That is OTA OR Cable as either OR, not both at the same time.


Sort of....


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

mahohmei said:


> Does the Roamio have a better tuner than the Premiere? Also, if I do this, I'd have an unneeded Premiere with lifetime; is there any market out there for these things?


I sold my Premiere on eBay after I bought a Roamio and was able to get over 150 channels with a rooftop antenna. The Roamio tuner is much better than the one in the Premiere.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

mahohmei said:


> I currently have a Premiere with lifetime service, and we recently ditched Comcast, leaving us with an attic antenna. This antenna works perfectly with the four big networks plus PBS, so we're happy with it--and it works perfectly with our TVs' internal tuners.
> 
> The TiVo Preimere appears to be VERY choosy about signal strength. I feed it from the 8 dB amplifier/splitter that feeds the two TVs, and it's overdriven. I install a 6 dB attenuator on the line to the TiVo, and I get the channels, but they're pixelated unless the antenna is aiming in a very specific, perfect direction--a problem I don't get with the [probably superior] tuners in the TVs.
> 
> ...


You may need to update the antenna. I use a pre-amp on mine amd my Premiere gets some 90+ channels in North Dallas. I think for far less than the price of a New Roamio lifetime plus mini you could completely update your antenna and get superior reception.

My Example: 30 miles to the Cedar Hill towers; Antennas Direct C4 + C5 + CPA19. This would cost far less than a Roamio plus lifetime plus mini.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Premiere tuners have been shown to have trouble with multipath. I don't have that problem. My antenna is mounted high and free of obstructions facing the broadcast towers 40-65 miles away. None of the three TVs in our house receive weak channels any better than the Tivo Premiere. All reach the "digital cliff" at the same time. 
If multipath is a problem and you can't get around it with antenna choice or antenna location, a Roamio may do a better job.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

mahohmei said:


> I currently have a Premiere with lifetime service, and we recently ditched Comcast, leaving us with an attic antenna. This antenna works perfectly with the four big networks plus PBS, so we're happy with it--and it works perfectly with our TVs' internal tuners.
> 
> The TiVo Preimere appears to be VERY choosy about signal strength. I feed it from the 8 dB amplifier/splitter that feeds the two TVs, and it's overdriven. I install a 6 dB attenuator on the line to the TiVo, and I get the channels, but they're pixelated unless the antenna is aiming in a very specific, perfect direction--a problem I don't get with the [probably superior] tuners in the TVs.
> 
> ...


Just curious about why you're using a distribution amp for two TVs. I'd like to see your tvfool report before guessing at anything else. Go to 
TVfool.com , plug in your address and antenna height info and post the results here if you don't mind. What kind of antenna is in your attic? Is it possible to bypass the distribution amp and all splitters and connect the Tivo and/or TV directly to the antenna?


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

mahomehi, I had similar problems with the Premiere tuner. I tried pre-amps, attenuators and FM traps. The best setup for me was to run an unamplified antenna through a PCH (Channel Master) 8-channel distribution amp WITHOUT PLUGGING THE POWER CORD IN for the amp. It was so bad, I almost sent the Premiere back until I figured this out.

It also helped to stand on one foot, jump up and down and rub my belly.  Seriously though, the Roamio tuner is pretty close in quality to your TV tuner. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

If I get a 80% signal strength on my tv will I get 80% on a TiVo roamio?



gfgray said:


> mahomehi, I had similar problems with the Premiere tuner. I tried pre-amps, attenuators and FM traps. The best setup for me was to run an unamplified antenna through a PCH (Channel Master) 8-channel distribution amp WITHOUT PLUGGING THE POWER CORD IN for the amp. It was so bad, I almost sent the Premiere back until I figured this out.
> 
> It also helped to stand on one foot, jump up and down and rub my belly.  Seriously though, the Roamio tuner is pretty close in quality to your TV tuner. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> If I get a 80% signal strength on my tv will I get 80% on a TiVo roamio?


In short, no. For one, your TV only has a single tuner, while your Tivo might have 2 or 4, so the signal gets split inside the Tivo before it gets to the tuners. Also, measuring signal strength is dependent on the sensitivity of the equipment doing the measuring. It is unlikely your TV and your Tivo are using the exact same hardware for this, so the sensitivity of each device is most likely somewhat different from the other.


----------

